# chinese residency in turkey



## irnbru630 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi all,

I am a british resident in turkey and have a chinese girlfriend who would like to come and live with me. Does anyone know if she can get a residency visa or do they have restrictions on certain countries. hopefully someone may know the correct road to go down.

Cheers


----------

